
What are some of the most basic things every programmer should know? - programminggeek
http://brianknapp.me/most-basic-things-every-programmer-should-know/
======
danman01
Some good advice, but parts overreach into the realm of career advice working
for a company that may not value employees as people but instead sees them as
expendable assets.

~~~
Finnucane
Employees used to be personnel but now they're 'human resources'\--a pool from
which value is extracted, then disposed of when exhausted.

